# Yikes! Just spent $270 at Sweet Cakes



## Aline (Aug 11, 2014)

I have had stuff in the shopping cart for a couple of weeks, trying to come to terms with the $70 shipping on a $200 order, but finally hit that button! (UPS is incredibly expensive to Hawaii but I don't usually get any sympathy for that!). 

This is what I ordered:

Jasmine
Red Rose
True Rose
Warm Vanilla Sugar
Pleasures for Women (Lauder type)
Aria by Culti 
Mango
Mango Tea
Clementine
Comptoir Sud Aloha Tiare
Tuberose Deluxe
Tahitian Petals
Orange Blossom
Gardenia
Exotic Coconut (BBW type)

This is my first order from SC and I can't wait!


----------



## jules92207 (Aug 11, 2014)

So jealous. That is my next supplier to try, I can't wait to hear your reviews!


----------



## KristaY (Aug 11, 2014)

Oh boy, oh boy! The fun you have ahead of you! 

 Yeah, no sympathy here, lol. My favorite place in the world is Hawaii! I'd gladly pay the extra shipping.  I'll be interested to hear how the mango scents work out for you. I've tried a couple and they faded within a couple of weeks.

 I hope you're staying safe and (relatively) dry in the tropical storms. The last I read the hurricanes "one, two punch" that were headed your way had decreased in intensity. Hopefully all is well and you & your soaps stay safe!


----------



## Ellacho (Aug 11, 2014)

Good for you!! I have had many EOs in the shopping cart for a couple of weeks too! Some at Camden-Grey($170) and at Lebermuth ($189)! I don't know when I will be able to click the button...


----------



## wetshavingproducts (Aug 11, 2014)

I grew up there. It's my retirement plan to retire there. 

Can't afford to move back right now, and my SO doesn't want to live on an island so.... Guess I'm stuck here. So, no sympathy from me!

I too want to pull the trigger on a SC order. I'm very hopeful that their bay rum FO actually smells like bay rum (different topic altogether). That and they have such interesting scents like: GIT & Silver Mountain & Cool Water (types). Lavender & cedar and pumpkin spice sound good too.

That said, each 4oz FO I add to that cart is almost $20!!!


----------



## Aline (Aug 11, 2014)

KristaY said:


> I hope you're staying safe and (relatively) dry in the tropical storms. The last I read the hurricanes "one, two punch" that were headed your way had decreased in intensity. Hopefully all is well and you & your soaps stay safe!


Maui didn't get very much damage fortunately. My friend a few miles away had no power for over 12 hours but we only had a short power outage here. A lot of people did board up their windows (which I've never seen before) because it was looking pretty extreme at one point....


----------



## Aline (Aug 11, 2014)

jules92207 said:


> So jealous. That is my next supplier to try, I can't wait to hear your reviews!



Yes, I will review them (not for CP soap though sorry). I have been trying a lot of roses, tuberose, gardenia, mango, tangerine, orange blossom etc so will give you my take on how they compare to others scent-wise


----------



## wetshavingproducts (Aug 15, 2014)

How long do they take to ship? It's been 4 business days since I put in my order and it's just showing processed.


----------



## Aline (Aug 16, 2014)

I ordered on a sunday and they shipped out monday. They are not due to arrive till this monday however which is much slower shipping than I am used to...


----------



## lisamaliga (Aug 25, 2014)

Aline,
I've tried many of those fragrances you listed, especially jasmine, true rose, mango and warm vanilla sugar, and they are top notch. I'll admit that I'm partial to their Tuberose Deluxe -- it's so accurate!

Happy Fragrancing!


----------



## Aline (Aug 25, 2014)

The Tuberose _is_ pretty close to the flower - more so than WSP and SOS. I create my own blend because no FO I've found nails it completely (I'm obsessed with Tuberose and get some every week from the farmers market when in season) but SC will be major player in my blend from now on. 

Warm Vanilla Sugar is more vanilla-ey than that from BB (Cybilla), Nature's Garden & Soap Supplies, which all smell the same to my nose. They seem to be similar in strength but I would like to hear other people's opinion about that 

Will post more later today....


----------



## wetshavingproducts (Aug 25, 2014)

Really interested in the difference between true & red rose.


----------



## Aline (Aug 26, 2014)

Hi Lee, the Red Rose has a heavier base, and at one point I did smell a slight spiciness. The True Rose is lighter and 'greener' (but not as green as WSP's Fresh Cut Rose, which to me smells disgusting OOB but must improve with use based on the reviews!). I also have NG's Fresh Cut Rose, a couple of roses from SOS and a couple from BB and they are _all_ different! (apart from the two SOS ones, that are pretty similar but not quite).

Yes, I am obsessed with Rose as well as Tuberose


----------



## Aline (Aug 27, 2014)

The jasmine is nice - I like it better than WSP. But the best jasmine I have smelled is from Perfumer's Apprentice. May be too expensive for soaping but it is amazing...

The only disappointment is the Aloha Tiare which is much more fruity than the description (and the original). I was expecting more Tiare, Ylang Ylang, Vanilla, Coconut & Musk as in the description.

It's a nice enough scent but to me it's a generic tropical/fruity fragrance and I don't know what to do with it


----------



## Aline (Aug 27, 2014)

*Sweet Cakes Reviews - please add yours!*

I do like the Mango Tea and the Mango. The MT is more sweet and 'perfumey' and the M more fresh but my favorite is still Bramble Berry's Fresh Mango. I may try mixing them though.....

Who knew there were so many versions of mango!


----------



## Soap Techniques (Aug 28, 2014)

Aline, thank you for your reviews! How do you like SC Orange Blossom?



Aline said:


> The jasmine is nice - I like it better than WSP. But the best jasmine I have smelled is from Perfumer's Apprentice. May be too expensive for soaping but it is amazing...


Which one did you like?
https://shop.perfumersapprentice.com/p-5952-jasmin-key-accord.aspx
or
https://shop.perfumersapprentice.com/p-5967-sampaquita-g-jasmine-sambac.aspx


----------



## wetshavingproducts (Aug 28, 2014)

All the scents I bought smell great. However, the pumpkin spice must have cinammon in it because my face reacted to the FO. The Cool Water dupe was weak in HP soap.


----------

